# Smart Sprayer Shows Promise.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ag-Fax. 2018 test results on cotton and beans......with plans to expand on additional crops.

Regards, Mike

https://agfaxweedsolutions.com/2018/12/01/smart-sprayer-shows-promise-in-2018-tests-less-herbicide-less-movement/#post-default


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I don't see this going very far, but certain aspects may make mainstream. First off I rarely spray just to kill standing weeds but also add at least some kind of residual, next from what I've seen is not drift but mostly damage from temperature inversion and with dicamba it doesn't take much swing to make it move. I do like the hood but can only imagine what it would look like after a day with a part time spray jockey.


----------

